# More changes to Spring Fling/Please Reread... 16 Bars needed..



## Guest

Rules to Spring Fling Soap Swap
I have not been able to get ahold of Kellyjo, Vicki McGaugh will taking over the soap swap to finish it.. Some rules will stay the same..

Vicki McGaugh
550 Dogwood Road
Cleveland, TX 77328

1. Soap must arrive to Vicki by March 14

2. Money order or other means of payment must accompany the soap to be sent back to you, flat rate is $9.85. Check, postal money order made out to Vicki McGaugh or pay by [email protected]

3. Don't forget to give Vicki your real name and address in the box.

4. You may or may not include recipe to your soap, your choice, but listing ingredients is always nice in case someone has problems with particular oils..

5. I am giving everyone 15 days from the day everyone receives their soap to post a name for my soap, I will start the post for this.. to recieve a huge gift bag.. that will include, soap, Moisturizing Face Creme, Rose Clay Creme Facial soap, Sugar Scrub, lip balms, Whipped Shea butter, Body Butter, Goat milk lotion and more.. Goat milk Fudge,,,, I make a killer fudge too.. so move over on the losing weight section... HA Not now..
6. THERE ARE 16 PEOPLE IN THE SWAP, SO PLEASE SEND 16 BARS, YOU WILL RECIEVE ONE OF YOURS BACK
Barbara

1. Barbara aka MRF Barbara....shipped........Name the soap mystery scent
2. Tammy aka 4fromgoatilia...shipped....Honeysuckle
3. Linda aka really Linda.....shipped.....
4. Dawn aka Gunnie....shipped......Purple Banana
5. Vicki aka really Herd Queen...........shipped.....Honeycomb
6. Carolyn aka really Carolyn----shipped-----Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear
7. Kathy aka Kalne///shipped......Yuzu
8. Stacy Adams aka really Stacy.....shipped......Grapefruit Splash
9. Roseanna aka Dost thou have milk....shipped.....Floral
10. Kaley aka Belle...shipped.........Tropical Twist
11. Jodi aka Winestonefarm....shipped.......Bermuda Triangle
12. Sondra aka really Sondra....shipped.......Chocolate Raspberry
13. Jo aka [email protected]e Ginger Grapefruit
14. Erinn aka Four mile farm....shipped.....Hot Apple pie
15. Rachel aka FourMile farm .....shipped.....Mint Melody
16. Kellyjo aka Redskygal....shipped.....Pineapple Pom..

If I got someone name or something else wrong. please let me know and I will correct it.. I was trying to read too many posts and I am old, feeling very old.. Not too old to make the best goat milk fudge someone is going to eat..
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

Thanks Barb.

Vicki McGaugh
550 Dogwood Road
Cleveland, TX 77328

281-592-3039

Also I will be doing labels on USPS.com so no need to write out a label but make sure your address and real name is on the inside of the box.

Also if it's a MO, make it a postal made out to Vicki McGaugh, I will take checks also or paypal me at [email protected]

Once again thanks Barb. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

Thank you Barb and Vicki, this soap has been wanting shipped. Tammy


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

Is ther flat rate $10.35 or $9.85?


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

it has gone up now to $10.35


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

It went up again? When did it go up again? Ugh...and I quoted the $9.85 on my last two soap orders..


----------



## FourMileFarm

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

Rachel and Erinn are both AKA Four Mile Farm! 
What happened to KellyJo? 
Can I send the appropriate dollar amount in stamps?


----------



## kidsngarden

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

I think flat rate is $9.85 if you pay online - more if you pay at the PO. But hey, it's only .50....


----------



## redskygal

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

Hello,
I am sorry that some of you were trying to reach me, and I was unavailable. We have had the flu running through the house and the last thing on my mind was the swap and checking email. I guess because in my mind the soap was not due to ship out until March 14th as posted in the original rules and figured that 18 days was enough time for the soap to arrive to me in time to be sent back out. Hope you enjoy the swap.

Thank you, 
Kellyjo


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

The flat rate boxes ship for $9.85 as of today. Vicki


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

you must be doing via the net and print your own cause the PO told me 10.35 last week


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

Yes if you use usps.com it's not only cheaper but you get delivery conformation for free. Plus I can order my boxes or anything else I need, and FORCE my stupid new mail lady to pick up my packages by clicking the carrier service button. She sqawks all the time about my 18 pound large flat rate boxes  She will just love 15 flat rate boxes going out, darn I wish it was a large swap with the huge boxes full  I was so spolied with my old, now retired mail gal, I could bribe her with cheese and soap to do anything! Vicki


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

You are sooooooooooo bad.


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Changes to Spring Fling Soap Swap/ all read that joined*

Well she'll really be lovin' you now :rofl. Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I am so glad that KellyJo is well enough to participate in the swap still. I am dieing to try that Pineapple Pomegrante! Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings

Yes me too! It sounds devine, we really need a slobber emocon. Tammy


----------



## Sondra

OH glad your going to join us KellyJo sorry you guys have been sick.


----------



## Kalne

Oooooh, yes, me three! I want to know what that smells like.


----------



## Guest

Vicki,
Soap going out in the mail to you on Monday March 2nd... 
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Thanks Barb, I will check everyone off at the top of this thread as soon as I receive their boxes! Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings

Mailed mine today. I sent Advertising money as well, July and December please. I will PM Sondra on that. Tammy


----------



## Sondra

mine is in the mail


----------



## winestonefarm

mine went out today. 

jodi


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

bump


----------



## FourMileFarm

Ours will be going out Monday, whether the INK has arrived or not. Which means you might possibly be getting hand written labels. :blush 
STUPID PRINTER for not printing in black when I am only out of magenta. 
And I haven't left the house in 3 weeks because a back injury so I couldn't even print it up at my mother in law's house!!!!!!! :sigh
*So, will I get kicked out of the swap for not having fancy labels? * 
Rachel (and Erinn)


----------



## Guest

Hand printed labels are fine... 
Barb


----------



## stacy adams

mine went out Thursday am! Having probs w/ the pc.


----------



## Caprine Beings

ya know Rachael, more thought is put into things that are made by our own hands than something you can spit out of a computer. Be creative! Thats what these swaps are about, not only in the soaps but the packaging too. It doesn't take but five seconds to curl up some ribbon, and yes for 16 bars thats not bad (not something I'd want to do all the time), or it might take fifteen minutes to make up a blue print for a special wrapping. All in all it will turn out just fine. Tammy


----------



## FourMileFarm

Well Tammy, my ink arrived, so I spewed some labels out of my printer. lol
I am so sorry to everyone that my soap turned out a bit on the small side! And we had a name change: it is now called "Dont Eat It!" 
When yall critiique the soap, go easy on Erinn and remember she is just 12! She was so worried tonight as she was wrapping her soap - she thinks it's not very good, but of course since I am her mama I think it is great. :laughcry
How many 12 yr olds can make goat milk soap, and deliver goat kids too? 
Our soap will be mailed out tomorrow.


----------



## Sondra

AH you tell her it will be just fine!! NOT many 12 yr olds would even consider making soap let alone handle a slick goopy kid.  Well that is those that don't live on a goat farm


----------



## Caprine Beings

:yeahthat Tammy


----------



## FourMileFarm

OK - we sent $19.70 to Vicki by paypal just now (Monday morning!), but if you can send it all back in one box and save money that would be great! 
Mailing the box today - it's all packaged and ready to go as soon as we head to town. 
Rachel and Erinn


----------



## Guest

That is wonderful that a twelve yr old is making soap... I was scared to death to make my first batch and I was forty something.... 
She will be an expert on it by the time she is twenty yrs old.. easy.... 
Barbara


----------



## FourMileFarm

Thanks yall - I think it's great too! She insists on doing everything herself, from start to finish. Even designed her own label after making up her own soap maker name - Silver Star Soap! Then she printed out the labels, cut them out, and shrink wrapped all her own soap. This morning she redid one of the bars because it wasnt perfect. LOL 
She learned how to make goat milk soap first, then after a year or so tried some melt and pour because the liked the pretty colors. She made some beautiful soap with that, but wasnt as happy with the soap's qualities, so hasnt made any more.


----------



## Kalne

Mailman just picked mine up. I think the scent faded some but I still like it. My pkg didn't turn out quite like I wanted either. I was trying to make it look oriental. :LOL


----------



## Gunnie

Mine went out today too. Mine didnt turn out at all the way I wanted. Part of the color vanished.


----------



## Sondra

my pkgs came out just great and NEAT however didn't fit the soap so into sandwich baggie it went


----------



## Caprine Beings

I fear mine are too big and will be "slippery when wet"! Tammy


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

Tammy, 
Mine are over 8 ounces each. :crazy
It did *not* go as I had imagined it. The scent came back. Others can smell it better than I can pick it up.
The Jasmine FO did discolor it some.
My soap just went out in the mail today.


----------



## redskygal

My soap is on it's way should be there by Thursday, Friday at the latest. This soap batch was a BIG flop, if it wasn't for the fact that everyone wanted to smell the pineapple/pom I would have sent a better bar. I thought I had come up with an awesome recipe, it behaved well until I went to cut it. Anyway I will post all the gory details in the feedback, just know I am embarrassed by this soap.

Kellyjo


----------



## FourMileFarm

My bars came out entirely TOO small and *I am so very sorry!*
That's what I get for experimenting with a new idea. They look kinda neat, but they dont weigh enough. :down


----------



## [email protected]

Well, my weights are also not exactly 4 oz. (This is what happens when the little ones run off with the soap cutting thing and I have to use a butcher knife....)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

That's OK, Sondra's will make up for it, and some of mine are nearly 9 ounces....if my wrappings don't get her by Friday...stupid stupid ebayer....than the bars will be more in the 6 ounce range to fit what I have to wrap in. Vicki


----------



## Carolyn

Ok mine are going out today--mine didn't turn out right either--we had to do a quick change, there is more now that I see them that I could have done and I can add some embellishments---I have sooo much to learn!! I am hoping that everyone can give some needed advice. Packages going out priority mail can reach Floriday in 2 days, Al in 2 days, so I am hoping they get to TX in 2 days. I hope they hold together until they get to you, I think I know what we need to do. We have had -25 weather and I 94 was closed in the eastern part of the state earlier this week. Vehicles wouldn't start, I don't know why, they were plugged in! Server has been up and down so I haven't been able to stay online, when I got online! DD1 and GS have bad bad colds. Son got back from oilfields today and we are able to get everything going. sorry--winter is just getting sooo long. Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

The soap went out yesterday--I was in a panic, cause we tried apricot kernel oil and shea butter in the soap, but it siezed--we looked at the calculater, but I don't know what we did wrong---- so we changed the balance of coconut oil and added olive oil instead of sunflower or safflower oil--I know not a big change, but I commited to the swap and wanted to participate, we were also going to send CP soap, but lost the touch for that! but I grated unscented bars of soap and my daughter melted it in the microwave with water and beat it with a mixer until it was like 7 minute frosting, then heated it again and frosted the bars. I think we waited too long to frost the bars, then we also trimmed the bars before they were frosted and I think that was a mistake also. But the soap whipped up nice-kinda strange, but interesting. I sent the box priority and with a tracking number so I can see where it is. Server seems to be straightened out--my brother was having problems also. Will check in later.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I will put everything together this weekend, add Carolyn's soap when it comes in so hopefully it will all be in the mail Monday or Tuesday. Enjoy! We have a wonderful swap! I only peaked enough to get checks out, but some of them are wonderful and smell wonderful! Vicki


----------



## Carolyn

Ohh thank you, next to my own children and grand children being born and my goats, the 2 swaps are the highlights in my life!!


----------



## Guest

I hope someone will post photos when they get their box so the rest of us can enjoy. 

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yes I am going to have my son take photos of all the soap, will have to have Sondra post them. Vicki


----------



## Sondra

Will do


----------



## Sharpgoat

Yes I enjoy last years pic's of the soaps.
Fran


----------



## Caprine Beings

I have enjoyed the one last fall and I really did enjoy making this batch It really does give me a giggle to see and use new soaps. Now Sondras I am anxious to see Tammy


----------



## Carolyn

I did the one a year ago last Christmas and I loved it!! I am going to get busy and try new things, so I have something new for show and tell. CArolyn


----------



## Sondra

you better hope it is all in one piece Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Carolyn's box didn't come Saturday so when it comes Monday I will put the packages in the mail Tuesday. Click and ship is down taking credit cards right now anyway, maybe tomorrow everything will cooperate better! Vicki


----------



## Carolyn

when I checked the tracking number, it said it was delivered to Cleveland Tx at 3:17 on March 14---maybe it got to the post office there ---Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I just ran son up to the mail box, no package...I have to go to the post office in the a.m. I will check then. Sondra busted my mail lady not giving me my mail one Saturday....I may be getting a new mail lady for sure now if she has your package in her car again! I could only be so lucky. Vicki


----------



## Sondra

AH that would be so good


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Carolyn's package came Saturday, it was in Joni's car  I will package tommorrow and get everything in the mail Tuesday. 

Sondra I thought we had my mail lady again  vicki


----------



## Sondra

Darn was going to contact Carolyn and tell her how to lamblast that lady


----------



## Caprine Beings

Isn't there a song that has " waiting is the hardest thing to do." ? That is me...I'm such a weirdo...I love soap! It will be here soon enough :biggrin and then I can be inundated all over again! Tammy


----------

